# Charla de geometría y Pi=2.



## Nepper (Abr 8, 2010)

bueno muchachos... costó todo mi tiempo libre, faltan detalles y errores de ortografía, pero espero que se entienda...
Es posible, con 100.000 mentes alguien lo pueda desmentir, pero la cosa es que en mi trabajo, el que mas sabe, el charlatan... no pudo... como decía... lo importante no es ganar si no hacer perder al otro...

Muchas gracias al software libre... Openoffice, google sketchup, y por tema de tiempo no use el Blender...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 8, 2010)

esto parece lo qeu supuestamente dijo einstein una vez, que 2 lineas paralelas en algun momento se cruzan, por el no se qeu del universo


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

Si el genio no vio la mentira flagrante en la demostración, decile de mi parte que se ponga a estudiar geometría urgente.

En cuanto terminás de armar la esfera empezás a confundir términos para enroscar la cosa. Ahí se va todo al caño, sobre todo porque lo que decís que es _r_ es en realidad un arco de circunferencia. Es más, ese radio al que lamaremos _r'_ es en realidad 1/4 de la circunferencia, con lo que 2*pi*_r_=4_r' _<=> 2_r_=4_r'_/pi, algo más que obvio, pero no por eso menos cierto. Y si hacés la cuenta, eso da 3,14...

Para que todo lo que planteás tuviera sentido deberías mantenerte en el plano (olvidarte de las esferas) o empezar a trabajar en tres dimensiones. Podés (deberías, en realidad) también tomar el radio como corresponde: Desde la circunferencia que elijas (recordá que hay infinitas en la superficie de la esfera que creaste) hasta el centro de la esfera. Ahí sí que no te dan los números raros, te va a dar 3,14...


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2010)

hola, cacho estoy cansado, no te lei mucho.
nepper esta bueno jugar con la teoria, asi la cabeza trabaja , pero como dice cacho si nos e dieron cuenta:

cuando trabajas en 2D el diametro es lo que es, ahora si vos te pones a curvar al cosa (EN LA REALIDAD) ese diametro , o sea la rayita de el dibujo en 2D saldria disparada como mi cinturon cuando me invitan a un asado.

por que mi panza crece pero el cinturon NO .

con el dibujo de la PC esa linea se hace de goma y se estira (gracias nepper, el proximo asado llevo cinturon elastizado y yo feliz ) , sirvio tu teoria .


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 9, 2010)

Es interesante pensarlo de esa manera... ¿Será que tanto en 2D como 3D todo tiene que tener proporciones idénticas?

....


----------



## Nepper (Abr 9, 2010)

Cacho, estube analizando lo que dijiste... y lo que yo planteo lo hago siempre en 2D... En 2D curbado...
ese radio que es un cuarto de la circunferencia, tenés razón, y tambien en que r'= pi/2, o mejor r' = (r.pi)/2
2*pi*_r_=4_r'  => 2/4 *pi * r = r' => pi/2 * r = r' _
Pero eso es solo para calcular el largo de r', está de una forma muy similar en el PDF.

El radio que corresponde es el que tomé porque es un plano 2D, no hay arriba (exterior de la esfera) ni abajo (interior de la esfera) por lo tanto, para llegar del punto a la circunferencia, tengo que SI O SI recorrer el camino por la superficie.
No se cómo se dice técnicamente, pero el Pi real, está calcualdo sobre un Plano Plano, yo lo calculé en un Plano Esférico.

Tal vez la esfera me juega en contra para que lo entiendadan, así que les digo otra cosa: ¿si el plano 2D es alabeado? osea, en la cumbre de una montaña, o en la cumbre de una campana de Gauss... la relación Radio-circunferencia no será 3,14...
La ventaja de utilizar la esfera cómo modelo es que da exactamente 2
De hecho, ni sería una esfera, es solo para modelar el enunciado, eso sería un casquete esférico, la otra mitad jamás debería unirse... 

En realidad me estoy basando en algo que ví en la tele XD, resulta que en un programa explicaron que en la epoca de Gauss había otros matemáticos, uno de ellos expuso un trinagulo equilatero que sus angulos no suman 180º, de hecho, suman menos... es porque ese triangulo estaba montado sobre una superficie curba, mas bien un cono curbado, como el cuello de una botella...
No encontré información sobre este triangulo, pero existe...

Si piensan que da para debatirlo en otro Tema, solo avisen, no quiero infrirgir reglas hablando de otra cosa 

------PEBE---
Eso es suerte de principiante (aunque tengas años en esto), me pasó una vez que quise unir 2 diseños, creo que era un 555 con un detector de proximidad infrarrojo, cosa que cuando detecte, se prenda el led 10 segundos... Tengo 2 plaquetas... analizo los transistores, NPN PNP... uno de cada placa... tras probar unas horas, logro enganchar el punto para que vincular las señales... Ok, funciona, lo guardo una semana para hacer el resto del proyecto... cuando lo voy a probar veo que el enchastre que habia hechos soldando-desoldando estaba limpito y con estaño nuevo, mi compañero lo arregló... al probarlo no anda... 4 días desoldando-soldando para que ande... porque encima ni me acordaba cómo conecté las cosas XD, al final andubo 2 de los 4 días en exposición... un papelon tremendo...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 9, 2010)

yo te comprendi nepper, hasta le sque una aplicacion practica.

al curvarlo y "convertirlo en 3D " fuiste estirando el diamentr (tramposo ) y lo convertiste en media circunsferencia .
es como dice cacho, si los otros no se dieron cuenta


----------



## Cacho (Abr 9, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ...y lo que yo planteo lo hago siempre en 2D... *En 2D curbado*...


Entonces es 3D 
En 2D no podés tener más que un plano. Si dentro de ese plano torcés los ejes, no hay ningún problema. Pero si al pegarles la retorcida se escapan... Ya entramos en la otra dimensión y tenés que considerarla.

 Pero eso es solo para calcular el largo de r', está de una forma muy similar en el PDF.
E inmediatamente después hacés el merengue entre lo que yo llamo _r'_ y _r_. Tomás (hábilmente) uno u otro según calce para la demostración.

Si lo querés ver como si fuera una sábana, el radio de tu círculo queda *fuera* de la superficie que estás usando. En este caso es la distancia de cualquier punto de la circunferencia original (en realidad, desde cualquier punto del casquete esférico) hasta el centro de la esfera. Ese es el radio, y es el único que podés usar. Todo lo demás que uses deberá referirse a esa medida.
Tenés tres variables (r, theta y phi) de las que fijás una (r) a su máximo valor. Ahora te movés por la superficie de la hemiesfera y el origen de las coordenadas está fuera de ese plano (está en el centro de la esfera).


Nepper dijo:


> ...yo lo calculé en un Plano Esférico.


Es lo que decía antes: El radio queda fuera de tu plano. Es válido, tal como la altura de un triángulo puede quedar por fuera de él en algunos casos.


Nepper dijo:


> Tal vez la esfera me juega en contra para que lo entiendadan, así que les digo otra cosa: ¿si el plano 2D es alabeado?


Si el plano es alabeado ya entra en las generales de las 3D.


Nepper dijo:


> ...explicaron que en la epoca de Gauss había otros matemáticos, uno de ellos expuso un trinagulo equilatero que sus angulos no suman 180º, de hecho, suman menos... es porque ese triangulo estaba montado sobre una superficie curba...


Si dibujás un triángulo sobre una esfera vas a tener que los tres ángulos pueden medir 90 grados. La única salvedad es que el triángulo no tendrá lados rectos, sino curvos.
Al torcerlos lográs cosas que no podrías en el plano (2D)

Asumamos que tu planteo es correcto:
Dibujá un círculo en un globo e inflalo después (estás haciendo lo mismo que en tu demostración). Usando un piolín medí la circunferencia sobre el globo y dibujá en una hoja un círculo de ese tamaño. Ahora tenés los dos círculos, igualitos a los que usaste en el PDF.

Si lo que planteás es cierto, todos los cálculos y mediciones que hagas sobre una deberías poder hacerlos sobre la otra y tendrían que ser iguales... Pero no dan... ¿Por qué? 

Saludos y de paso separo esto para no desviarnos tanto del tema.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 9, 2010)

vos sabes que pensé eso... lo único que hise fué que, si yo mido en mi sistema plano, estirar ese arco, de esta forma sí será como en mi teoría
pero el plano curbo, 1 unidad es 1 unidad, yo tomé como que en el plano curbo 1 unidad mide 1,algo (uno coma algo), o sea, no lo medí en el mundo esférico... Fuí con mi mundo plano a medir el mundo esférico...

Ese error me vino a la cabeza mientras estaba haciendo el PDF, al querer explicarlo me vinieron a la cabeza preguntas que ustedes tal vez harían...
Mientras hacía el PDF, buscaba una forma de explicarlo y se me ocurrió hacer una analogía con la carta de Smith pero me di cuenta de mi error... 
Por un momento intenté forzar mi pensamiento a lo que desarrollé, pero sabía que el estiramiento era mi talon de aquiles... Igualmente proseguí porque ya estaba por la mitad, y podía ser que no se den cuenta (cosa que era improbable, ya que tenemos 100.000 afiliados y muchos son profesores XD)
Entonces, por falta de evidencia XD (mi ignorancia), decidí continuar el PDF y esperar sentado a que lo cuestionen...

La verdad que quería que lo desmintieran porque ni yo me lo creía, pero llegué tan convencido, tan "formal" a la deducción, que ni yo tenía la capacidad de contradecirme.... 
Gracias por su colaboración... ahora... que esto quede entre nosotros... imaginense el gaste que me voy a comer si mis compañeros se enteran que era todo verso 

cacho... disculpame... mientras escribía mi respuesta se creó esto... ¿podes fijarte en anecdotas de profesión que se me guardó ahí?
Disculpen las molestas


----------



## Cacho (Abr 9, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ...mientras escribía mi respuesta se creó esto...


Para cuando creaste este post ya lo había traído para acá. Está todo donde debe 


Nepper dijo:


> ...imaginense el gaste que me voy a comer si mis compañeros se enteran que era todo verso...


El que pega primero, pega dos veces: Vas el lunes con esta misma demostración, te parás frente al que todo lo sabe y le decís: "¿No lograste encontrar el error todavía? ¿Viste que sos fácil de convencer? Caíste redondito en la trampa..."

Acto seguido le explicás dónde está el error.

Quedás como un duque, volvés a hacerlo quedar mal al flaco este y no te tenés que preocupar nunca más porque alguien encuentre el error 


Saludos


----------



## asherar (Abr 10, 2010)

Yo te entiendo Nepper. Lo que hacés se llama trigonometría esférica. 
La CONSTANTE Pi se define como C/R medidos en un plano, y un plano es plano 
en 2D, 3D o 1000D. 

La superficie es 2D porque para recorrerla alcanzan sólo 2  coordenadas. 
Está inmersa en un espacio de 3D, y por eso puede  curvarse. 
Si fueras un piojo que vive en la superficie no te darías cuenta que está curva. 

Lo que demostrás es cierto y muestra que si midiéramos el valor de pi en una 
circunferencia dibujada sobre la superficie de la Tierra, daría un resultado 
diferente según el valor del radio. En ese experimento, con:

Radio de la circunf (2D) << (1 /100 ) x Radio de la tierra (3D) 

se obtendría el valor conocido: 3.141592... , pero ya para:

Radio de la circunf (2D) > (1 /100 ) x Radio de la tierra (3D) 

se empezarían a notar las discrepancias en algunos de los decimales de la derecha. 
A vos Pi te da justo 2 porque elegis un radio que cubre un cuarto de   esfera, 
(la circunferencia coincide con el Ecuador de la esfera). 
Para los más "escépticos", si el centro de la circunferencia se ubicara en un 
polo y el radio sobre la superficie llegara hasta el otro polo se tendría: 

R = Radio de la circunferencia: Radio de la Tierra x 3.141592... 
C = Longitud de la circunferencia: 0 (cero)

C/R = 0 !!!

Para decirlo en forma sensacionalista  *Pi = 0* !!! 

El único "engaño" está en llamarle pi. Lo que sí puede decirse es que el valor de Pi 
(=3.141592...) es el *máximo  valor del cociente C/R* para una circunferencia 
dibujada por un piojo  que vive sobre una superficie 2D cualquiera. 

...

fernandob no te entiende porque como siempre está muy cansado entonces 
no lee los post. 

Cacho no lo ve porque todavía no se acostumbra a ser Dios (por el  avatar), 
y ver una dimensión más que el resto de los mortales del foro.   

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> fernandob no te entiende porque como siempre está muy cansado entonces
> no lee los post.
> 
> Saludos


como que no lo entiendo ??
uds no me entienden !!
mira la exlicacion de nepper en acrobat y mira mi dibujo .

uds hablan mucho y lo ponenen cientifico, pero lo mio es mas practico.
es mas , siquieren se los explico en 4D o en 5D


----------



## sammaael (Abr 10, 2010)

ademas como planteas el problema dejas de utiliar el espacio cartesiano habitual y utilizas otro espacio vectorial...... la realidad se puede ajustar para ver lo que queremos ver... pero insisto interesante




> Me basé en absolutamente definiciones que conozco mas la curbatura del espacio... cómo le decía a
> un amigo, no pretendo desmentir que  no es 3, 14, pero demostré que pi puede tomar otros
> valores según su entorno y espacio...



a eso me referia con lo del espacio vecctorial

PD:disculpa por las mayusculas de verdad lo siento.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 10, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Cacho no lo ve porque todavía no se acostumbra a ser Dios (por el  avatar)...


Ningún dios, el del avatar es Caronte.


Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> La superficie es 2D porque para recorrerla alcanzan sólo 2  coordenadas.
> Está inmersa en un espacio de 3D, y por eso puede  curvarse.
> Si fueras un piojo que vive en la superficie no te darías cuenta que está curva.


Estamos de acuerdo...


Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> En ese experimento, con:
> Radio de la circunf (2D) << (1 /100 ) x Radio de la tierra (3D)
> se obtendría el valor conocido: 3.141592... , pero ya para:
> Radio de la circunf (2D) > (1 /100 ) x Radio de la tierra (3D)


Eso es distinto a lo que se planteó... ¿Y de qué radio de la Tierra hablás? ¿Lo marcás sobre la superficie?
Por más esférica que sea la trigonometría, el radio se mide desde la superficie hasta el centro de la esfera.



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Para los más "escépticos", si el centro de la circunferencia se ubicara en un  polo y el radio sobre la superficie llegara hasta el otro polo se tendría:
> 
> R = Radio de la circunferencia: Radio de la Tierra x 3.141592...
> C = Longitud de la circunferencia: 0 (cero)


¿Perdón? Ahí sí que no te seguí. ¿Cómo es esto que planteás?
Asumiendo la tierra como una esfera, dibujo el Meridiano de Greenwich y... ¿de qué circunferencia hablamos? ¿Y de qué radio?
Lo único que se me ocurre es algo parecido a la esfera de Riemann, pero eso ya implica que el circulito original está metiéndose con drogas duras (y complejas )



fernandob dijo:


> como que no lo entiendo ??
> uds no me entienden !!


¿Cómo que no? Yo entendí eso que planteás, y lo comparto.


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no? Yo entendí eso que planteás, y lo comparto.
> 
> Saludos


 

se me caen los mocos cacho .... lloro de emocion ....
por fin alguien que me comprende


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> se me caen los mocos cacho .... lloro de emocion ....
> por fin alguien que me comprende



Ja, Fernandob el incomprendido. Gracias a tu dibujo también se me aclaró el panorama. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2010)

dos ?? que me comprenden ?? !!! 

este fin de semana es de fiesta


----------



## asherar (Abr 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Perdón? Ahí sí que no te seguí. ¿Cómo es esto que planteás?
> Saludos



El radio de la circunferencia es la distancia sobre la superficie curva (la que mide el piojo). 
El radio de la Tierra es medido en 3D, el de la esfera (visto desde un satélite, digamos). 


No me compliquen el finde, por favor,   o me  veré obligado a poner otro ejemplo 2D -> 3D.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 10, 2010)

Ok, el lunes espero la respuesta.

Pero si se mide sobre la superficie de la esfera, no estamos hablando del radio de un círculo máximo (eso es lo que termina siendo la circunferencia original) sino de otra cosa.

El lunes seguimos.
Un abrazo.


----------



## asherar (Abr 10, 2010)

Claro, la cosa es destacar el cambio de punto de vista. 

Repito el experimento del piojo pero con gente. 
Un señor porfiado que vive en el polo norte todavía cree que el  mundo es plano.  
Un día se entera de la existencia de Pi, y como estaba medio aburrido se  le ocurre hacer un 
experimento. Entonces dibuja una circunferencia de un metro de diámetro,  mide la longitud 
de la curva y divide por el radio. El resultado que obtiene es 3.1417. 
Luego razona: "Me da muy diferente de lo esperado. Si hago un círculo  más grande el error 
de cálculo será menor, y tendré más cifras correctas de Pi". 
Repite el experimento con radios cada vez más grandes, y obtiene los  resultados siguientes:


```
R             C/R
1         [B]3.141[/B]714353
5         [B]3.1415[/B]37572
10        [B]3.14159[/B]0443
50        [B]3.141592[/B]345
```
...

Efectivamente, con mayores valores de R se consolidan nuevas cifras de  pi.
Entonces le surge la duda. ¿Qué pasa si el circulo es verdaderamente  grande?
Ahí decide ir a pedirle ayuda a un amigo que vive sobre la línea del  Ecuador. 
En su viaje de ida *a lo largo de un meridiano*, mide la distancia *recta*  entre el 
polo y el ecuador (de porfiado nomás). 
El amigo acepta ayudale a medir el valor de C. Para eso junta unos pesos  y 
recorren el mundo *a lo largo de un paralelo*, lo que da unos cuantos  miles de km. 
Al hacer la cuenta el resultado obtenido es C/R=2. Caramba! Estaba  confirmando el 
"teorema de Nepper (el de este foro)" !!! 
Con más dudas que respuestas sigue su viaje al sur *a lo largo de un  meridiano*, 
y de paso sigue midiendo la distancia *recta *recorrida. Al llegar a  Argentina va a 
Hurlingham y visita a Nepper (el de este foro). 
Juntos miden otra circunferencia centrada en el polo norte, y los  resultados son 
más sorprendentes !!! El valor de C/R les da menor que 2 !!! 
Hasta Nepper se puso colorado. 
Entonces, totalmente decidido a resolver el dilema, este señor se dirije  hacia el 
polo sur, regleta en mano. 
Al llegar las circunferencias son asombrosamente pequeñas, y al llegar al polo 
C/R llega a valer unos pocos metros. 
Entonces razona: 

"Si a medida que me alejo del centro, la longitud de la circunferencia  aumenta de 
valor, hasta llegar a 3.141592... y luego disminuye, pasando  por 2, hasta llegar 
a casi cero, debe ser que la superficie no es plana".

Con  un poco de matemática, y todos los valores medidos, este porfiado señor 
 concluye que la Tierra no es plana sino algo más parecido a una esfera  (esferoide).

Adjunto un mapa de ruta del porfiado.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ...Pero si se mide sobre la superficie de la esfera, no estamos hablando del radio de un círculo máximo (eso es lo que termina siendo la circunferencia original) sino de otra cosa.


Lo que hizo Nepper es un ejemplo de geometría no-euclidianas (más particularmente: geometría esférica), donde el único "error" fué considerar que PI sería una constante, cuando en realidad será un valor entre 3.14.. y 0 según lo "grande" que sea el radio del círculo (como ya comentó Alejandro)


Creo que vos no estás teniendo en cuenta que los "círculos" y los "radios" de que se está hablando no son los "tradicionales", sino que son los que medirías moviéndote por la superficie. 

Ejemplos de una superficie curva en el espacio son los mas comunes porque son faciles de dibujar, pero se prestan a confusión si uno lo mira desde "afuera" y quiere medir saliéndose de la superficie. 
En el caso de la Tierra, el Ecuador tiene un perímetro de 40000km. El radio euclidiano de ese círculo es el radio de la Tierra. Pero en geometría esférica es 20000km, porque no podés medir bajo tierra  .
Y para agregarte otra curiosidad, acá las paralelas se cortan.

Otro caso donde PI no es una constante es en la relatividad general. 
Si vos estuvieras cerca de una estrella de neutrones (o cualquier otra cosa que deforme el espacio) y trazaras un círculo alrededor de la estrella. Si medís el perímetro y el radio, te vas a encontrar que perimetro/radio es menor que 2PI.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> .....Un señor que vive en el polo norte tiene ideas anticuadas y cree que el  mundo es plano.
> Un día se entera de la existencia de Pi, y como estaba medio aburrido se  le ocurre hacer un experimento. Entonces dibuja una circunferencia de un metro de diámetro,  mide la longitud de la curva y divide por el radio. El resultado que obtiene es ...........


Ese señor necesita ! Urgente una novia/o o siquiera un televisor ¡



Eduardo dijo:


> Lo que hizo Nepper es un ejemplo de geometría no-euclidianas (más particularmente: geometría esférica), donde el único "error" fué considerar que PI sería una constante, cuando en realidad será un valor entre 3.14.. y 0 según lo "grande" que sea el radio del círculo *(como ya comentó Alejandro)*......



!!!! Arrepiéntanse Mortales, *Eduardo y Alejandro* están de acuerdo , es indicio de que el fin del mundo esta cerca ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 10, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> !!!! Arrepiéntanse Mortales, *Eduardo y Alejandro* están de acuerdo , es indicio de que el fin del mundo esta cerca ¡¡¡¡


Tranquilos muchachos, prometo que no volverá a ocurrir .


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Tranquilos muchachos, prometo que no volverá a ocurrir .



Ahhhhhhhh, Ahora entiendo    
Quizás paso por que hoy es sabadito alegre 

Saludos!!!

AJuaaaaaajauajaj, Como no me dí cuenta...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 10, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaajá...

Primero, entendí el planteo que hacés Alejandro.
Segundo, el post de Eduardo fue bastante útil.
Tercero... Tiene razón Fogo: ¡El fin se acerca!
Cuarto, me surge la duda: Si en esta geometría que creo entender cómo funciona, al menos superficialmente (vaya juego de palabras), el radio se mide así, ¿cómo cuernos se calcula el perímetro?

Gracias a los dos primeros, temo por las palabras (y el descubrimiento) del tercero y saludos para todo el mundo.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 10, 2010)

con la cinta de moebius si que nos rayamos todos y para que hablar de las botellas en 4D


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> con la cinta de moebius si que nos rayamos todos y para que hablar de las botellas en 4D



¿Hablas de esta?
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botella_de_Klein

Por cierto, la cinta de Moebius si que es interesante.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 10, 2010)

si, algo asi, existen varias...  aunque yo prefiero esta


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

Tienes buen gusto


----------



## Cacho (Abr 10, 2010)

No me llevo estos tres mensajes a Moderación (el mío incluido) a pesar de  esa cerveza...

A mí me gustan las morochas con buen cuerpo...


----------



## Nepper (Abr 10, 2010)

Huy gente...
Que quilombo que armé XD espero que no me baneen por considerarme troll XD



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Lo que hizo Nepper es un ejemplo de geometría no-euclidianas (más  particularmente: geometría esférica), donde el único "error" fué  considerar que PI sería una constante, cuando en realidad será un valor  entre 3.14.. y 0 según lo "grande" que sea el radio del círculo (como ya  comentó Alejandro)


Algo que no puse en el PDF es eso justamente, que por el cosiente, Pi tomará cualquier valor entre 3,14 y 0. Lo analicé de antemano, solamente me quedé en 2 porque era un número redondo... (valga la redundancea XD)
Me di cuenta unos días despues de elaborar la teoría, el valor mas chico  posible de r es 1, el valor mas grande de r (en base a la teoría) puede  ser infinito... si esa r la ponemos en la "relación"(pi=c/2r), para r  =1 => pi=3,14 .... para r=inf => pi=0


Yo sabía que el plano interior a la circunferencia podía tomar muchas formas, y aumentar la distancia que se recorre para llegar del centro a la circunferencia...


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Sherar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah! tu avatar era ese dios de la capilla? sin ofender, pero se me hacía que era un zapato visto de diagonal arriba... 




> !!!! Arrepiéntanse Mortales, *Eduardo y Alejandro* están de acuerdo  , es indicio de que el fin del mundo esta cerca ¡¡¡¡


como siga así, para ese entonces estaré en la 4ta dimensión maya tomando una Klein con Eduardo y Alejandro 
Igual, todos estan invitados!!!


			
				cacho dijo:
			
		

> Cuarto, me surge la duda: Si en esta geometría que creo entender cómo  funciona, al menos superficialmente (vaya juego de palabras), el radio  se mide así, ¿cómo cuernos se calcula el perímetro?


 Bueno, simplemente la medirías ponenido el cuentakilomentros del auto en 0 y arrancas la vuelta al mundo en 80 días. cuando terminas mirás el cuentakilometro y ves la distancia recorrida.
Esa circunferencia tendrá 2 pi de largo... tal cual visualizado el PDF, de hecho, esa circunferencia está colocada de esa forma porque sería la única posición donde lograría esa forma, si la ponía como "cinturon", en X, se medesconaría todo porque atraviesa el infinito unido detras de la esfera, si la ponía en Y lo mismo. Además dije que ese es mejor verlo como un casquete esférico, o más bien un monte, no nescesariamente es una esfera total.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 10, 2010)

leyendo todo esto me agarro un dolor de cabeza y un mareo tremendo, sin botellas de por medio(de alcohol por lo menos)


----------



## capitanp (Abr 11, 2010)

bueno no tenia gana de leer todo pero lo que puedo decir es que desde el Primer momento que ubicas sobre una esfera los ejes de cordenadas, ya cualquier calculo esta mal, ademas los ejes X e Y ya no son infinitos asi que culaquier calculo quda invalido


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 11, 2010)

cuando el diámetro pasa a ser media circunferencia deja de valer 1 y empieza a valer pi/2... y a partir de ahí esta todo mal razonado


----------



## Nepper (Abr 11, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:
			
		

> *cuando el diámetro pasa a ser media circunferencia deja de valer 1 y  empieza a valer pi/2...* y a partir de ahí esta todo mal razonado


 Un detalle nada mas...
Lo que vale 1 es el radio de la circunferencia, o sea ese radio será 1/4 de la circunferencia, o sea pi/2.... no el diametro... el diametro no valdría 1, si no 2... un detalle nada mas...



			
				pablofunes90 dijo:
			
		

> cuando el diámetro pasa a ser media circunferencia  deja de valer 1 y  empieza a valer pi/2... *y a partir de ahí esta todo mal razonado*


 No está todo mal razonado, está todo bien razonado solo que en esa "conversion" se tomaron mal los datos (supuestamente, estamos discutiendo para ver la validez de ese punto)

Por otro lado, costó pero encontré el triangulo que quería mostrarles...
El que inició la teoría fué *János Bolyai 
*Y trabó el tema de *geometría hiperbólica*
Desarroyando el triangulo que les mencionaba antes... yo me basé en eso para realizar la teoría.
No pude poner la imagen del triangulo acá, así que mirenla en la wiki...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Bueno, simplemente la medirías ponenido el cuentakilomentros del auto en 0 y arrancas la vuelta al mundo en 80 días. cuando terminas mirás el cuentakilometro y ves la distancia recorrida.


Pero eso no es calcular, eso es medir.
Yo quiero saber cómo se *calcula* la circunferencia en esas coordenadas.

Por ejemplo: Sé que el radio va a tener un largo de 1/4 de un círculo máximo cuando intersecte a 90 grados a un círculo máximo. En realidad, cuando el plano (pero plano plano, no curvo, ¿eh?) que contiene al radio intersecte a 90 al que contiene a un círculo máximo...

¿Pero cómo hago para calcular esa circunferencia?
Avanzo con el cuentakilómetros y sigo avanzando y... ¿cómo sé que acabo de cruzar ese punto feliz?
Sé qué longitud habré de alcanzar midiendo (1/4 del máximo), pero no puedo calcularlo. Estimo que habrá alguna manera sin tener que darle la vuelta midiendo.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2010)

Capitanp: En un Geometría Esférica las rectas son finitas, las paralelas se cortan y los ángulos interiores de un triángulo suman mas de 180°.

Pablofunes90: Te faltó decir *qué* es lo que está mal.

Lo están pensando como si fuera un espacio euclidiano (el que estamos acostumbrados ) y el ensayo de Nepper es sobre una geometría no-euclidiana.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geometría_esférica
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geometría_no_euclidiana

En relatividad general, para dar ejemplos de espacios curvos se recurre mucho a la "Esfera de Nepper"  (ver figura 6.9)



Cacho dijo:


> Yo quiero saber cómo se *calcula* la circunferencia en esas coordenadas.


Aaaaaaaaah caballero... Tenés que conocer la curvatura del espacio, y si el espacio no es de curvatura constante, también tenés que saber donde estás. Si no, no queda otra que medir.

En el caso de la Tierra (radio *Rt*), el perímetro *P* de un círculo de "radio" *r* (la distancia siguiendo la superficie de la esfera) es:P = 2*PI*Rt*seno(r/Rt)​Si no te alejas mucho  (r << Rt)  , la relación P/r se puede aproximar por:P/r = 2*PI*(1-r^2/(6*Rt^2))​Si tu "radio" fuera de 1000km te daría P/r = 6.276.. < 2*PI


----------



## Nepper (Abr 11, 2010)

cacho dijo:
			
		

> Yo quiero saber cómo se *calcula* la circunferencia en esas  coordenadas.


 Ahora entendí bien la pregunta...
Y realmente me asusté porque no me avivé enseguida... pensando que encontraste la posible falasia, tube que agarrar papel y lapiz para deducirla XD

Bueno, vovemos a la ecuación 2*pi*r=c
Recordemos que tenémos 2 tipos de pi, el pi (pi de la relación) y pin (pi ene, el que me da el número 3,14 nada mas)
Sabiendo que no podemos entrar al interior de la esfera, tenémos que calcularlo por la superficie, o sea, giro la punta del radio hasta dar una vuelta, ¿pero cómo sabemos que esa vuelta dará 2pin?
2*pi*r=c (ecuación general)
2*pi*(pin/2)=c (vemos que el radio mide pin/2)
2*2*(pin/2)=c (nuestro pi=2)
2*pin=c
Eso es lo que mide la circunferencia....

igual... me hiciste ver que hay algo que me resulta incómodo... no sabría decirlo, a ver si ustedes pueden expresarlo (si es que hay algo que realmente no va)

Bueno... esta charla me hiso recordar los seis principios de faraday... algo que estamos aplicando constantemente...

De una obra de Isaac Watts titulada _The Improvement of the  Mind_ -_La mejora de la mente_-, leída a sus catorce años,  Michael Faraday adquirió estos seis constantes principios de su  disciplina científica:


Llevar siempre consigo un pequeño bloc con el fin de tomar notas en  cualquier momento.
Mantener abundante correspondencia.
Tener colaboradores con el fin de intercambiar ideas.
Evitar las controversias.
Verificar todo lo que le decían.
No generalizar precipitadamente, hablar y escribir de la forma más  precisa posible.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Gracias por el dato Eduardo, y de eso me surge otra cuestión:


Eduardo dijo:


> En el caso de la Tierra (radio *Rt*), el perímetro *P* de un círculo de "radio" *r* (la distancia siguiendo la superficie de la esfera)...


Tá bien... pero eso quiere decir que hay que recurrir, se quiera o no, al radio euclideano, al que va hasta el centro de la tierra. Con eso esto se me hace muy parecido a las esféricas con _ro_ fijo en Rt.

Haciendo eso sí se me ocurría cómo darle forma. Sin usar Rt, ¿hay manera de hacerlo?
(Sí, ya sé que estoy pidiendo demasiado...)

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 11, 2010)

perdón me expresé mal... ni bien salgas del plano hacia la superficie curva cambia el tema... en lo personal nunca me cuestioné el valor de Pi porque no existen fundamentos que permitan hacerlo...
el número 2 que vos hallas para tu "Pi" representa otra relación (muy posiblemente entre la circunferencia y la media circunferencia) diferente a la del verdadero Pi por lo tanto no le veo aplicación practica a alguna a tu deducción


----------



## sammaael (Abr 11, 2010)

lo que pasa que pi es solo una cosntante en nuestro sistema de cordenadas en geometria euclidiana pero no tiene el mismo valor en otras sistemas tal como muestra el ejemplo de nippler...
estamos acostumbrados a un sistema pero tambien podemos trabajar en otros aunque sea tremendamente diferente hacerlo en ellos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 11, 2010)

sigo sin verle el sentido a meter elementos de una geometría a otra... será porque en la facultad todavía no dí el tema de la geometría euclidiana


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Recordemos que tenémos 2 tipos de pi, el pi (pi de la relación) y pin (pi ene, el que me da el número 3,14 nada mas)...


No, pará, que no tenés dos número pi. El 3,14... sale de la relación entre la circunferencia y el diámetro en el espacio euclideano.

Por la fórmula que pusiste, permitime ponerlo de otra manera: Si  te doy una pelotita de tenis y te digo que me des en centímetros cuánto tiene de perímetro un círculo máximo... ¿Cómo lo calculás? ¿Y si ahora la pelota fuera de football?
Según tu cálculo ambas medirían 2*pin. Algo no me cierra...

La fórmula que pusiste asume que tu demostración de pi=2 es válida y con eso llega a la conclusión. Ese valor de pi que usaste es válido en determinadas condiciones, pero no en todas. Quizá eso sea lo que te resulta incómodo.
Y que no podés medir la pelotita de tenis con esa fórmula 

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ...Tá bien... pero eso quiere decir que hay que recurrir, se quiera o no, al radio euclideano, al que va hasta el centro de la tierra. Con eso esto se me hace muy parecido a las esféricas con _ro_ fijo en Rt.
> 
> Haciendo eso sí se me ocurría cómo darle forma. Sin usar Rt, ¿hay manera de hacerlo?


Es que para calcularlo es indispensable conocer *cómo* está deformado el espacio. Si no, qué vas a calcular?

Entonces la cuestión es: Qué corno es la curvatura de un espacio?
Usando circunferencias, la "Curvatura de Gauss" se define como:



​Donde C(r) es el perímetro de la circunferencia y r su radio (todo sin salirse del espacio).
Esa definición debe interpretarse como que la relación perímetro/radio es diferente de 2*PI y la *curvatura* es ese límite cuando el radio tiende a 0.

Luego, usando esa definición pra un espacio de curvatura K constante,  para r suficientemente pequeño te resulta que el perímetro sera:C(r) = 2*PI*r*(1-K*r^2/6)​Y haciendo K = 1/Rt^2  coincide con la fórmula para la Tierra que puse antes.


En un espacio mas general todo se complica, la curvatura no tiene por qué ser constante, las rectas no son mas "rectas" (se las llama "lineas geodésicas") y los círculos no tienen por qué ser "redondos" (círculos geodésicos).
Ahí no sólo se vuelve todo matemáticamente denso, sino que en general no existen  soluciónes analíticas.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhora me va cerrando un poco más...
Euclides te dice cómo es la deformación del plano y desde ahí ya se sigue con el otro sistema...
¿O lo entendí mal?


Saludos
PS: Igual me gustan más las coordenadas esféricas  (si, ya sé que se quedan cortas o al menos incómodas para cosas que no sean esferas/esfeoides)


Edit: El caso de Euclides es simplemente K=0, ¿no? y eso es lo que se toma como referencia para determinar la curvatura del espacio sobre el que se trabaja...
Creo que le voy entendiendo el sentido al asuntillo. Y me siguen gustando más las esféricas


----------



## asherar (Abr 11, 2010)

Ejem... ! Lamento decirles que en los mensajes 11 y 20 donde dice C/R debería decir C/2R. Tal vez por eso no se entendió.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> El caso de Euclides es simplemente K=0, ¿no? y eso es lo que se toma como referencia para determinar la curvatura del espacio sobre el que se trabaja...


Si señor, el espacio euclidiano es el espacio uniforme (K=0). 
Es una referencia *conceptual* cuando usás ejemplos con superficies curvas  (2D) en el espacio 3D pero no es necesaria. El espacio puede ser curvo sin contar con otra dimensión física. 
Pensá que el universo 3D en que vivís, al menos dentro de nuestras inmediaciones galácticas, tiene curvatura positiva (K>0) --> Tratá de imaginar su forma sin analogías 2D .


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Sí que sí...
En el fondo es muy similar a lo üsual" (euclidiano). La complicación viene por el lado analítico.

Creo que ya entiendo por dónde viene la mano...

Un abrazo y gracias.

PS: Ale, menos mal que no decían exactamente lo mismo vos y Eduardo. Habrá un mañana


----------



## asherar (Abr 18, 2010)

Una idea de curvatura en 3D sin analogías en 2D podría ser la de alguien que 
mide ángulos con un transportador metálico en las inmediaciones de un foco 
de calor muy intenso. 
Como la temperatura disminuye al alejarse del foco de calor, se produciría 
una dilatación del transportador  que sería función de esa distancia. 
Midiendo en triángulos pequeños (con dilatación uniforme), o muy lejos del foco 
 (con dilatación despreciable), el espacio parecería euclidiano. 
Para triángulos cada vez más grandes, y con uno o dos vértices cerca del foco, 
los errores de dilatación harían que los ángulos internos de un triángulo no sumaran 180.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 18, 2010)

wow... esto es un arma de doble filo...
ahora soy yo el que no entiende por que pi=2...

Seguramente tendría que capacitarme un poco más para entender todo esto, si bien manejo perfectamente las matemáticas de esa K, no llego a ver que es lo que produce... o sea, vamos al caso sencillo que dice cacho...
K=0
entonces




veamos si r=0,1
entonces el 2*pi*r=algo , luego, la lógica me dice que en el euclidiano, C(r) es casi 2*pi*0,1 , entonces, (2*pi*0,1-2*pi*0,1). 3/pi*0,1³
O sea, K=0

haaaa!!!!
ahora...
Teniendo mi esfera 




2*pi*0,1-2*pi*r_esf=a un número distinto de 0
K= un número distinto de 0

Claro.... ahora lo entiendo... huy... hay que sentarse y verlo...

Un día me tendría que sentar a ver todo esto de la relatividad... vamos a ver que me prepara física III !!!

a algunas personas le estoy contando esto del pi=2, primero les digo que yo publiqué y en un foro alguien me contradijo espectacularmente... entonces mis conocidos me reiteran lo de dejar de fumar... cuando se terminan de reir les comento que luego vino otro en el foro y lo afirmó concretamente... XD se quedan callados la boca.... no me hablan mas XD.... y obviamente, no me creen...

pero yo hise una promesa, y debo cumplirla...


			
				Nepper dijo:
			
		

> Juro solemnemente no usar la electrónica para presumir mis conocimientos cientificos y utilizarla para mejorar la humanidad... y tal vez uno que otro dinero...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2010)

Ahora me resulta un poco más liado... Voy a releer el tema de nuevo


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2010)

Guarda Nepper, que estás torciendo un poquito la matemática ahí.

Si C(r) es 2*pi*r, entonces el primer término del límite ya no depende de r y es 0, sin impoetar  el valor de r.
Toda la cuestión del límite se reduce al lím(r->0) de 0. Eso vale para el caso en que se cumple la condición de más arriba (Euclides). Eso sí, el segundo miembro tiende a infinito, siempre.
Como en este caso la función está multiplicada por 0 (hermoso elemento absorbente) el problema ya no se nos presenta.

En cualquier otro caso lo que tenés es la circunferencia (imaginá un paralelo terrestre) y el radio se mide desde la circunferencia hasta el polo, siguiendo la superficie terrestre. Ahí aparecen otras cositas cochinas que te hacen la vida más fea (y la mátemática más linda ).
Si tenés una esfera de diámetro D y un huevo cuyo diámetro mayor es D también, entonces K va a darte valores distintos a medida que avances.

A menos que haya entendido mal lo que decía Eduardo, el asunto es así.

Saludos


----------



## morta (Sep 3, 2012)

Jajaja que hermoso revuelo que se armo!!!
Si bien mi comentario viene un poco mas de dos años después, a mi humilde entender el error esta en que para llegar al valor de 2, usaste en el numerador una ecuación euclidiana y el el denominador una ecuación hiperbólica (ya que esa relación la sacas de un espacio curvo), no las podes mezclar por que solo son válidas en sus respectivos espacios.
Seria algo parecido a querer calcular los ángulos de un triangulo esférico usando ecuaciones de trigonometria euclidiana.





Eduardo dijo:


> Lo que hizo Nepper es un ejemplo de geometría no-euclidianas (más particularmente: geometría esférica), donde el único "error" fué considerar que PI sería una constante, cuando en realidad será un valor entre 3.14.. y 0 según lo "grande" que sea el radio del círculo (como ya comentó Alejandro)
> 
> 
> Creo que vos no estás teniendo en cuenta que los "círculos" y los "radios" de que se está hablando no son los "tradicionales", sino que son los que medirías moviéndote por la superficie.
> ...



Mi estimado, según lo poco que se de teoría relativista, por mas que estemos cerca de una "singularidad", vamos a llamarlo así de tal forma que deforma el espacio-tiempo, en realidad nos seguiría dando pi, por que la deformación afecta en igual medida a nuestra herramienta de medición.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2012)

morta dijo:


> Mi estimado, según lo poco que se de teoría relativista, por mas que estemos cerca de una "singularidad", vamos a llamarlo así de tal forma que deforma el espacio-tiempo, en realidad nos seguiría dando pi, por que la deformación afecta en igual medida a nuestra herramienta de medición.


Ahorrá trabajo y preguntale a Google: Is pi constant in relativity?


----------



## Nepper (Mar 2, 2015)

Hola!
Tras años de haber publicado el PDF, ya a mis colegas que menciono anteriormente no los veo mas, pero quiero aportar este video que es el que me dió la clave para pensar lo que ya estaba inventado y nunca me dijeron XD
Empezar a ver desde 41:50​




Saludos!


----------

